
Show HN: Pager Team, a Simple Alternative to Pager Duty, OpsGenie, and VictorOps - furchin
https://pagerteam.com
======
furchin
Hi everyone! I'm the person behind Pager Team, and would love to hear any
feedback you might have for me. If Pager Team is a perfect product, yeah go
ahead and sign up and pay for it, but that's going to be relatively few of
you. So, I'm all ears!

